# Bigger table for my 8" Rotary table.



## Larry42 (Aug 7, 2019)

Finally complete. The casting came out very nice, little if any hydrogen bubbles or oxide inclusions. 11" diameter x 1" thick, 6 T slots, referencing rings 1/2" apart. See if I can get a photo to post.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Aug 7, 2019)

Did you cast that yourself?


----------



## Holescreek (Aug 7, 2019)

About 10 years made one 16" in diameter out of aluminum for my 9" Troyke rotary table.  I just drill and tap clamp hole positions as needed.


----------



## Flyinfool (Aug 8, 2019)

Dang, another projet to add to my list. I keep working harder and harder but my list still keeps getting longer.


----------



## Larry42 (Aug 8, 2019)

Latin, Yes, I cast it myself. 1 1/8" particle board pattern, alloy car wheel and some disc drive cases, propane fired, home made (by someone else) melt furnace, sand mold. 
Alloy wheels are some pretty good metal. For any of you wanting to do your own casting, Olfoundryman on YouTube has excellent videos. I bought my furnace for $40, complete with fan, gages, & hoses. I bought a #16 graphite/clay crucible. I tried melting copper but it wouldn't get hot enough. So next project is building a better furnace & firing on used oil or diesel.


----------



## Larry42 (Aug 12, 2019)

After trying the original Vertex 8" table that had only 3 T slots I decided I needed more options, hence the 6 slots. Step clamps take up too much space so I've just been using rectangular blocks of metal to build the required ht. Scrap bin material. I save lots of stuff most people would pitch.  Might not be as secure so I'm not real aggressive on my cuts. Learning what I can get away with.


----------

